# My attempt to Draw Betta Mermaids



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey everyone, I'm obsessed with mermaids. :lol: So I was wondering if anyone wanted their betta fish to be the next victim of my drawing skills.:lol: Heres one of my attemps at my Betta Tranquil. If you want any preferences just ask. Oh, by the way, I can't draw male mermaids...don't think I ever will lol.


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

Very cool. I have no Betta pictures on this laptop, but otherwise I would have get one done - But i do have some in my albums!


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Cool, Thanks!


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

It's great! Both of my fish won't stay still for the camera, but I'll try to get their picture for you!


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

oh lol, I forgot to read the title then I was like "WHAT IS THAT?!" XD!!!!

The picture is a bit bright here so I thought was a fish eating a woman while she was smiling, sorreh!

But's a good start, I loved how you drew the skin suit for her.

How old are you again Mermaid_Fish? You miiight want to draw a hard pen over the edges, or use a butter paper over and re-draw on it.


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm 13. I'll see what I can do for the next mermaid.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

I think its cute and well done for your age.


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wait, why is the merperson female when the betta is male? They should be mermen. :/
Good drawing btw.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

want to draw my Plakat as a mermaid/merman?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

also you betta is amazing, he's gorgeous (love that huge dorsal fin)


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks! He was really pretty. By the way, was color are your bettas scales? Are they like platinum?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Mermaid Fish said:


> Thanks! He was really pretty. By the way, was color are your bettas scales? Are they like platinum?



Yup, he's a platinum dragon
here's a few pics that show the color better since the other pic was kinda washed out.


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

K, I have yours done but I'll have to post it tomorrow. School tomorrow :/


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Here's yours. 










After, your flying betta it doesn't seem so magnificent. XD

Here's another one I drew of Mud.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

I loved how you tried to do the angle on the 2nd drawing, might have been real tough for you to do that position. You must be proud =]


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

try the dark sunlight ?


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

.-. it didn't show......


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Try Ritotini! i miss him so much.... ;_;


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

SillyCone- Thanks, I really like her. 
BettaGirl290-Do you have have any other pictures of Ritotini? If not could you maybe descrive his coloring a little?


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

yeah, but hes dead so... 



i still remember.... his tail was blue with red tips, his eyes where a sparkling blue, his body was a darkened peach color. 

Hope it helped!

~BG A.K.A Emma Dahl!


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

K thanks! One more question what kind of betta was he? I'll try and get him done this week, but it's near end of school and all the teachers are giving exams and homework and blabity blabity blah. I'll see If i can draw guys, if not it's back to mermaids. XD


----------



## Midnightx21 (May 13, 2011)

Very cool! I like the tail.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Mermaid Fish said:


> K thanks! One more question what kind of betta was he? I'll try and get him done this week, but it's near end of school and all the teachers are giving exams and homework and blabity blabity blah. I'll see If i can draw guys, if not it's back to mermaids. XD


he was a crowntail... man i loved that little guy...


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

k, sorry I've been really busy, I've drawn a guy and a girl together so I'll just use that.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

rofl okay


----------



## ninjaofthe9seas (Jul 6, 2011)

Whyyyy cant iiii seeee theemmm?


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh, I think it's because I moved them in photobucket. Here I'll put them up again.


----------



## ninjaofthe9seas (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh cool :3


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

D: you done with mine yet  sorry i just wanna see it O_O


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

I just finished but my dad has the camera, he'll be back in like an hour though


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

yaaaay!


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

So obviously you can see I suck at guys. xD And the picture you gave me wasn't that great. So I didn't know like light or dark colors. And I have no idea what the blue on her face is.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

its perfect!  thank you! ( and good thing you put a female and a male, i had a female that looked like him xD)


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

It's very good!
On the girl's head and fin it looks sort of washed out but I'm assuming that's because of the angle you had it at and the flash when you took the photo.


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Yea, it's not like that in real life.


----------

